# Authentic Indulgence Mutation X V4 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/5/15)

Super excited to get these in and I have to say these have to be one of the best looking RDA'S out there currently.

Stock will be arriving Wednesday and they are up on the site for pre-order 

Get there here while stocks last:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/authentic-mutation-x-v4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x (25/5/15)

You guys rock, keeping us always wanting 1 more

looks like you gonna be hearing from me soon Craig
just too bad I missed out on the IPV4 but I'm sure new stock will be arriving soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/5/15)

UPDATE - THEY HAVE ARRIVED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (25/5/15)

@Natheer Mallick


----------



## NickT (25/5/15)

Damn, that's pretty!


----------



## shabbar (25/5/15)

Whats the clear section for? 

Can it be used as a rta aswell?


----------



## Smoke187 (25/5/15)

shabbar said:


> Whats the clear section for?
> 
> Can it be used as a rta aswell?


From what I checked online, the clear section is just there to help cool the vape down when building super low builds, by adding extra space in the chamber. Cant be used as an RTA

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke187 (26/5/15)

Order placed  if you have a gorge that you also like throwing stuff into, then you can just slip them in my bag


----------



## NickT (26/5/15)

Grrrrrrrrr, order placed, SEND IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Vape (3/6/15)

Just to let you know black is sold out. We still have a few silver available 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ts/authentic-mutation-x-v4?variant=1741758915http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ts/authentic-mutation-x-v4?variant=1741758915

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (3/6/15)

Best RDA I have owned in a while with super service to boot!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (3/6/15)

Awesome Dripper, very happy with mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (10/6/15)

@Sir Vape will you be getting more in? if so ETA?


----------



## Sir Vape (10/6/15)

Another shipment of Mutations will leave over the weekend or Monday so we expect them here next Thurs or Friday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (10/6/15)

will place my order for a black


----------

